# Wen power tool question



## teejaysdad (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello, I am looking into setting up a "mobile" workshop, (think bench top tools on rolling/locking carts) that can be stored in my limited space garge and rolled onto backyard slab. My question, for now, would be if anyone has experience with the Wen brand of power tools. I have a tough time believing that this inexpensive tool line is little more than a case of you get what you pay for. Searching for product reviews on-line is limited and as i'm just starting out, I thought I could get opinions from experience here. Thanks for any and all feed back.

ps, Bosch or Makita b/t table saw, 
Rikon or Jet b/t band saw


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Do you mean "Wen" tools? Never heard of "Wan" tools. If you mean Wen, they rate at about the same as Harbor Freight tools. Cheap imports. Hard or impossible to get parts and service. IMO don't even bother.

As far as the other tools go, all four are decent for light to moderate hobby/homeowner use. Price and features are the only deciding factors there IMO. You're going to need to decide which fits you better for the work you'll be doing. If you get really serious with woodworking you might want something bigger.

And welcome to LumberJocks!

Edit: I see you changed it to "Wen" lol!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive got a Wen wet wheel that I inherited from my uncle. Its kind of a dog. Besides that I have no further information to report.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

unless something is "diamond in the rough" you usually do get what you pay for. and for those 'gems' that do exist - you'll usually WILL find plenty of online proof and evidence of their unusual and surprising value. so I have to agree with your gut feeling that this inexpensive brand of tools is simply that - an inexpensive low quality alternative…

I would say based on my experience :

Bosch WIN for t/s
Rikon WIN for b/s


----------



## teejaysdad (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks fellas, that is pretty much what I thought. Any insight on Grizzly vs Craftsman (lol, pretty sure I got the spelling right this time)?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Definitely pass on the Wen. I've had a chance to look at them at buying market for my job and passed on them in a hurry. They are cheap tools, not inexpensive tools. You can actually find the identical tools under several other generic brands as well-same manufacturing, just different labels pasted on.

The stores where I work do stock tools from a different factory under a house brand that are priced similarly to the Wen, but they are made quite a bit better. (and I wouldn't have any of those in my shop, either)


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I've had a Wen,small belt sander, 3" x18" belt since about 1970ish. Little bugger still runs, but the brushes are about shot. Can't find replacements. Has no dust collection at all, but neither did most other power tools in 1970. I doubt I'll bother to fix it. Just bought a 4" x 24" magnesium cased HF sander for less than I paid for the Wen, 40 odd years ago. Go figure.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wen? Never.


----------

